# It's finally a goat barn



## sesa (May 14, 2009)

Still have some trim and painting to do but it's new residents don't seem to mind.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It is beautiful! You built it yourself?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Love it! that's a terrific looking goat barn! Congratulations to you and welcome home to the girls...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed great job........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...it's adorable! Congrats...I love it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job!!! I love it and your goats seem pretty content with their home too!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome! Look's like the goats love it! Ha ha.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good for you. I bet they love it. I need to build a new barn too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great! And I bet they are loving it!


----------

